# Bow has wobble to it when drawed back



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Is it a typo that your front stabilizer is 1 inch long?


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

aread said:


> Is it a typo that your front stabilizer is 1 inch long?


Said the same thing!


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

Im running 5 ozs front 16 ozs out back


----------



## c.c.zartan (Oct 2, 2013)

Yes typo, it is a 10" front, just seems to flop side to side easily


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Take both stabilizers off & see if it still does the same thing.

Stabilizers are not magic wands. They can't over come poor form. They can enhance a well tuned setup and good form, but they are no substitute.

One thing that's caused me to have the side to side movement is bow hand tension and / or torquing the riser. YOu could also try a torque indicator to see if that is the problem.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## c.c.zartan (Oct 2, 2013)

aread said:


> Take both stabilizers off & see if it still does the same thing.
> 
> Stabilizers are not magic wands. They can't over come poor form. They can enhance a well tuned setup and good form, but they are no substitute.
> 
> ...


Thanks, grip was a big part of it, took stabs off and worked on it without them, seems to be better, gonna work on form shooting close without stabs and aiming.


----------

